# Hi Everyone!



## FrankieFrancy (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello Everyone!
Thought I'd join the forum as I'm passionate about makeup and addicted to it (can't stop buying it ).
I'd love to share my knowledge and learn from others too!
thank you!
Frankie


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 8, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## FrankieFrancy (Feb 10, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

